
Defender of the Favicon - bootload
http://www.p01.org/defender_of_the_favicon/
======
tempodox
Too bad Safari doesn't display favicons any more.

~~~
frozenport
Consider choosing a browser that supports the features you use.

~~~
WorldMaker
Please. Safari is the IE6 of 2016.

------
benoliver999
What a fun idea.

Meanwhile I can only get a favicon to show on my homepage...

~~~
ryannevius
Make sure you're using absolute paths:

`href="[http://example.com/favicon.png"`](http://example.com/favicon.png"`)

Or at least that your relative paths are correct:

`href="/favicon.png"`

